# Refrigerator Issue



## Campfamily (Mar 30, 2013)

Our refrigerator gets cold and the freezer keeps things frozen while the trailer is plugged in, but during transport the ice cubes melt and the ice cream gets soft. We just bought the trailer used about a month ago and have only taken one trip in it. On the way to the RV resort I put the refrigerator setting on "auto", and on the way home I put the setting on "gas". The results were the same for both settings. The "check" light did not come on, and the condensation control was "on" for the drive there and "off" for the drive home. While at the campground everything worked fine. Any thoughts on what might be causing this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

how's your 12 volt power supply? Even when on propane, the fridge needs 12v. Make sure the vent area is clear. Propane is on. You can leave the fridge on AUTO. when you disconnect from 110, it will switch to propane automatically.
Good luck,








Brian


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You really never need the condensate control, it just kills your battery.

Now you need to get a couple of fridge thermometers and place them in the fridge and freezer. Typically the freezer will maintain from -10 to 0 degrees F and the fridge will be 34 to 38 degrees F. Once you get the thermometers get actual temps when on electric and gas. Then we should be able to add suggestions on what to check next.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Try running the fridge on propane to see if that mode is operating properly. You should hear the burner ignitor "click" as it tries to light the flame. If the burner fails to light after a couple of tries, the refridgerator shuts off - but you should be getting an error or fail light.

Check to make sure you have propane in your tank, and that the tank is on. If the trailer has been sitting for a while, it is best to light the stove after turning the propane back on. This will make sure all the air is purged out of the system. The refridgerator uses so little propane that it might not purge all the air out before it shuts down.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

And make sure the propane excess flow valve hasn't tripped. To often when you turn on the propane at the tank if you don't turn the handle VERY VERY VERY SLOWLY, you risk tripping the excess flow valve and then all you get is a TRICKLE of gas flow,


----------



## Campfamily (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the great feedback.

Okay, here are a couple of questions that may sound dumb, but I'm learning as I go:

1) Where is the 12v power supply and how do I check and fix it?

2) Where is the propane excess flow valve and how do I reset that?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Campfamily said:


> Thanks for the great feedback.
> 
> Okay, here are a couple of questions that may sound dumb, but I'm learning as I go:
> 
> ...


I will start with the easy one. If the stove top works the propane is fine. If it does not work let us know.

12 vdc is required no matter what operational mode you are in, so if the fridge only works on shore power then the fuses connecting to the battery could be blown.

If you have a volt meter start at the battery and check for DC voltage. Then check for it at the thermal auto reset breakers next to the battery and then at the converter in the trailer. Last but not least check for it at the back of the fridge. You should have more or less the same readings at each point. Any significant drop or change indicates an issue in the circuit. Do these checks once with shore power connected and then again with shore power disconnected.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If the interior light comes on, you have 12 volt power to the fridge


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> If the interior light comes on, you have 12 volt power to the fridge


as long as the trailer is not plugged in, just to be thorough....

so when doing all these tests, don't have the trailer plugged in....

my circuit board went, and the way it went allowed the fridge to work fine when the trailer was plugged in, but not to work at all on propane...

so it could be the board....

the fridge is covered under a 2 yr warranty, but you have to go to a certified repair facility to get it fixed....

i see your trailer is a 2006 unit, so i bet it is the board.....


----------

